# Fabric Sale



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I was in Jo Ann Fabrics today.

All of their already reduced clearance fabric is now further reduced to $1.00 yard!!!!

I guess they really want to clear everything out and make room for new stuff coming in.

I don't know how long this sale is going on, but if you're even thinking of making something, it would be worthwhile going in and having a look.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Walmart here has a big $1 a yard sidewalk sale witht the fabric on the first weekend of March. I like to get their stuff for making costumes and stuff.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

The Jo Ann Fabrics by us shut down... maybe that damn walmart is the reason.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I doubt it, Walmart generally carries such a pitiful selection and it sits there until it is sold, that I can't see it causing any effect. The material Walmart sells for $1 is end bolts of out of style and factory seconds. Most of it is hideous or has flaws.


----------

